# Cheese - Snow - Then Sunshine



## big dee (Feb 20, 2012)

Was running low on cheese so I decided to do some more. Also after the last two batches a friend wanted me to smoke some for him. I believe that I will have to do more before the weather gets nice. Anyways got the AMNPS started, went inside to get the cheese and it started snowing. Wasn't sure how bad it was going get. Decided to go ahead with my plans. Moved the smoker a little farther under the boat canopy. After about an hour then the Sun came out.

Well this batch:

Cheddar

Swiss

Pepperjack

Colby








After three hours with hickory.







Vacuum sealed and resting for the two weeks.







Now that the cheese is done, time to put the ribs in the smoker.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 21, 2012)

The cheese looks great!!


----------

